# Kill Fuck Marry



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

Sasha,Becky,Alexa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

This won't end well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky for all three. I'd marry her, have active conjugal relations, and kill her with kindness. :becky :becky2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kill Sasha, Fuck Alexa, Marry Becky.


----------



## Regal Is Besmrched (Nov 16, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Kill Sasha, Fuck Alexa, Marry Becky.


This


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to go mormon and marry all 3. (Becky's my #1 though)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't kill anyone, but the fuck and marry my sig pic is my answer


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

My thread - it's impact!

Kill Sasha
Fuck Alexa
Marry Becky


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Fuck Sasha, Marry Becky and Kill Alexa.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kill Sasha
Fuck Alexa
Marry Becky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kill Sasha, Fuck Becky, Marry Alexa.


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Kill Sasha, Fuck Becky, Marry Alexa.


same here


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Marry Becky - so we can have Very Irish children
Fuck Alexa - duh
Kill Sasha - she can be like her idol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fuck: Alexa
Marry: Alexa
Kill: Sasha & Becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at almost everyone wanting to kill Sasha


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Fuck Becky
Marry Alexa 
Kill Sasha

Have Peyton Royce as mistress


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Fuck Becky
> Marry Alexa
> Kill Sasha
> 
> *Have Peyton Royce as mistress*


She is too good to be just the mistress:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Aren't you supposed to say 3 other names after you picked?

Fuck Alexa 
Marry Becky
Kill Sasha

It's always a win-scenario imo


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Learn to play the game you snot garglers!

Fuck Sasha
Marry Alexa
Kill Becky :crying:

Your grandma, your mom, your daughter.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

cgs480 said:


> Learn to play the game you snot garglers!
> 
> Fuck Sasha
> Marry Alexa
> ...


I ain't going there.

Fuck Alexa
Marry Becky
Kill Sasha

Since we are on wrestlers
Santana Garrett, Taelor Hendrix, Ivelesse


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, don't know much about them but

Marry Santana
Fuck Taeler
Kill Ivelisse (sorry, it was by default)

Next, the 3 aussies; Emma, Billie Kay and Peyton Royce


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

My past post got erased.

Marry: Becky
Fuck: Alexa
Kill: Sasha

Santana Garrett, Taelor Hendrix, Iveilesse


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, don't know much about them but
> 
> Marry Santana
> Fuck Taeler
> ...


Marry: Billie Kay
Fuck: Emma
Kill: Peyton

Nikki Bella, Charlotte, Lana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Lana
Fuck Nikki
Kill Charlotte

Tamina, Nia Jax, Kharma


----------



## RussoCornette (Sep 13, 2016)

Kill Steph
Fuck Alexa
Marry Charlotte


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Marry Lana
> Fuck Nikki
> Kill Charlotte
> 
> Tamina, Nia Jax, Kharma


Marry: Nia
Fuck: Tamina
Kill: Kharma

Jade, Laurel Van Ness, Allie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Fuck: Laurel Van Ness
Marry: Allie
Kill: Jade*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry: Maryse
Fuck: Nikki
Kill: Eva

Maryse, Lana, Alexa


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Marryse (see what I did there?)
Fuck: Lana
Kill: Alexa

Naomi
Eden Stiles
JoJo

That sweet black pussy :kofi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Jojo
Fuck Eden
Kill Naomi


Asuka, Ember Moon, Nikki Cross


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Marry: Maryse.
Fuck: Lana.
Kills: Alexa.

Marry: Eden,
Fuck: Naomi.
Kill: JoJo.

Marry: Ember Moon.
Fuck: Nikki Cross.
Kill: Asuka.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rated R Maryse said:


> *Marry: Maryse.
> Fuck: Lana.
> Kills: Alexa.
> 
> ...


Hard one

Marry: Lana
Fuck: Taelor
Kill: Lita

One more wrestling one and maybe we go outside of it

Mickie, Trish, Maryse


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Trish
Fuck Maryse
Kill Mickie



Rated R Maryse said:


> *Marry: Maryse.
> Fuck: Lana.
> Kills: Alexa.
> 
> ...


You forgot that one



Mordecay said:


> Next, the 3 aussies; *Emma, Billie Kay and Peyton Royce*


Team BAD: Sasha, Naomi, Tamina


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Marry: Naomi.
Fuck: Sasha.
Kill: Tamina.


























Mordecay said:



Marry Trish
Fuck Maryse
Kill Mickie



You forgot that one



Team BAD: Sasha, Naomi, Tamina

Click to expand...

Marry: Peyton.
Fuck: Emma.
Kill: Peyton.*


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Fuck Rianna 
Kill Megan Fox
Marry Kelly Brook *

Lady Gaga
Lana Del Rey
Katy Perry


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Fuck Katy Perry
Marry Lana Del Rey
Kill Lady Gaga

Donald Trump, Caitlyn Jenner, Kim Jong Un


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> She is too good to be just the mistress:grin2::grin2::grin2:


Well, she wasn't a choice in this thread. Otherwise, she'd be my marry. Her or Noelle Foley


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

cgs480 said:


> Fuck Katy Perry
> Marry Lana Del Rey
> Kill Lady Gaga
> 
> Donald Trump, Caitlyn Jenner, Kim Jong Un


Kill myself.

Lacey Chabert, Noelle Foley, Allie (TNA)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hard one

Marry Lacey
Fuck Noelle
Kill Allie

Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Miley Cyrus


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

option two for every single one of them


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Hard one
> 
> Marry Lacey
> Fuck Noelle
> ...


Marry: Selena
Fuck: Demi
Kill: Miley

Kira Kosarin, Ryan Newman, Ariel Winter


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

I dont want to kill Sasha, but since I dont like her, ehhh
Becky is too nice to just fuck. Gonna have to marry her.
Alexxaaaaaa........:rock1


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Marry: Selena
> Fuck: Demi
> Kill: Miley
> 
> Kira Kosarin, Ryan Newman, Ariel Winter


*Didn't know who any of them were , had to look them up lol.

Fuck-Kira Kosarin
Kill - Ryan Newman
Marry- Ariel Winter




Gwen Stefani
Mariah Carey
Mya


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Str8EdgePUNK said:


> *Didn't know who any of them were , had to look them up lol.
> 
> Fuck-Kira Kosarin
> Kill - Ryan Newman
> ...


Marry: Mya
Fuck: Mariah
Kill: Gwen

Liz Gillies, Jennette McCurdy, Daniella Monet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Liz
Fuck Jeanette
Kill Daniella

Katy Perry, Taylor Swift, Rihanna


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Marry Katy Perry
Fuck Rihanna
Kill Swift

Carmella, Alicia Fox, Brie Bella


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

cgs480 said:


> Marry Katy Perry
> Fuck Rihanna
> Kill Swift
> 
> Carmella, Alicia Fox, Brie Bella


Marry Alicia Fox
Fuck Brie Bella
Kill Carmella

Maryse, Eva Marie, Lana.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Marry Lana
Fuck Eva Marie
Kill Maryse

Eva Marie, Nikki Bella, Torrie Wilson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Torrie
Fuck Nikki
Kill Eva

Bayley, Charlotte, Sasha


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Marry Bayley
Fuck Sasha
Kill Charlotte

Jessica Biel, Jessica Alba, Mila Kunis


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry: Biel
Fuck Alba
Kill Kunis

Heres an odd one: Skullgirls










Parasoul









Filia









Cerebella


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

F: Parasoul
Kill: Filia
Marry: Cerebella



Here's a great one:


Hornswoggle
Big Daddy V
Fat Bastard


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

fml 

kill hornswoggle
kill big daddy v
kill fat bastard


Rachel Starr vs. Mya (singer) vs. Sommer Ray (model)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kill Rachel
Fuck Mya
Marry Sommer

Emily Ratajkowski, Karlie Kloss, Gigi Hadid


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mary Emily Ratajkowski
Kill the other two

Kill, Mary, Fuck, or be platonic friends with the following:

Buffy the Vampire Slayer









Faith the Vampire Slayer










Alternate reality Jessica Nigri as a real life, zombie hunting, Juliette Starling










Deadite slayer Kelly Maxwell


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Kill Becky

Fuck Sasha

Marry Alexa


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kill Becky only because she reminds me of an ex girlfriend.

Fuck Alexa because she's insanely good looking.

Marry Sasha because I like her.


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Arkham258 said:


> Mary Emily Ratajkowski
> Kill the other two
> 
> Kill, Mary, Fuck, or be platonic friends with the following:
> ...



Fuck Jessica
Marry Buffy
Friendzone Kelly & Faith 



okay 
fuck, marry or kill between

Charley Hart, Lena The Plug or Emily Rinaudo


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Jan 9, 2017)

Kill ALEXA . . . Fuck BAYLEY . . . Mary BECKY !!!


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

okay 
fuck, marry or kill between

Charley Hart, Lena The Plug or Emily Rinaudo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Fuck Emily.
Marry Lena.
Kill Charley

Rihanna, Jennifer Lopez, Katy Perry?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rated R Maryse said:


> *Fuck Emily.
> Marry Lena.
> Kill Charley
> 
> Rihanna, Jennifer Lopez, Katy Perry?*


Fuck Rihanna 
Marry Katy 
Kill JLo 

Jennifer Lawrence, Olivia Munn, Sophie Turner.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Jennifer Lawrence (she is naughty)
Marry Sophie Turner
Kill Olivia Munn

Emilia Clarke, Lena Headey, Natalie Dormer


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

K-Emilia
F-Natalie
M-Lena

Cara Delevingne, Karen Fukuhara, Margot Robbie


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

K- Cara
M- Margot
F- Karen

Cameron Diaz, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Kill Michelle
Fuck Cameron
Marry Jennifer

Shakira, Beyonce, Katy Perry?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

K- Beyonce
F- Shakira
M- Katy

Dana Brooke, Natalya, Beth Phoenix


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Beth
Fuck Natalya
Kill Dana

Billie Kay, Peyton Royce, Nikki Cross


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Marry Beth
> Fuck Natalya
> Kill Dana
> 
> Billie Kay, Peyton Royce, Nikki Cross


Marry Peyton
Fuck Billie
Kill Cross

Since I have been play Dead or Alive 5 recently and just for fun

Kasumi, Ayane, Tina


----------



## BALORtheCHAMP (Feb 12, 2017)

why would you kill these ladies this is so messed!!


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Kill - Nikki Bella

Fuck - Cathy Kelley

Marry - Alexa Bliss


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Marry Peyton
> Fuck Billie
> Kill Cross
> 
> ...


M- Kasumi
F- Tina
K- Ayane

Taylor Momsen, Chloe Grace Moretz, Dakota Fanning


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> M- Kasumi
> F- Tina
> K- Ayane
> 
> Taylor Momsen, Chloe Grace Moretz, Dakota Fanning


Kill Ayane???

Anyway

Marry Fanning 
Fuck Moretz
Kill Momsen

Liz Gillies, Selena Gomez, Victoria Justice


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Kill Eva, Fuck Maryse, Marry Alexa


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Kill Ayane???
> 
> Liz Gillies, Selena Gomez, Victoria Justice


Yeah Kasumi is probably my favorite overall character from DOA so Marry, and I prefer her look-wise to Ayane which leaves her and Tina for fuck. Ayane may be prettier but Tina is thicker and has bigger boobs to play with than Ayane so unfortunately she gets killed :lol

OT:

K- Victoria
F- Selena
M- Liz

Gemma Arterton, Eva Green, Eva Mendes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Yeah Kasumi is probably my favorite overall character from DOA so Marry, and I prefer her look-wise to Ayane which leaves her and Tina for fuck. Ayane may be prettier but Tina is thicker and has bigger boobs to play with than Ayane so unfortunately she gets killed :lol
> 
> OT:
> 
> ...


Fair enough

Marry Gemma
Fuck Green
Kill Mendes

Caity Lotz, Katie Cassidy, Juliana Harkavy


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Marry-Caity Lotz
Fuck-Katie Cassiy
Kill-Juliana Harkavy


Scarlett Johannson, Jennifer Lawrence, Emily Van Camp


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Jennifer Lawrence

Marry Emily Van Camp

Kill Scarlett Johansson 

Fuck that was hard

Natalie Portman, Keira Knightley, Emma Stone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Stone
Fuck Portman
Kill Knightly

Haley Hunter King, Emily Osment, Emma Roberts


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Marry Emily Osment 
Fuck Haley Hunter King
Kill Emma Roberts


Jennifer Aniston, Christina Applegate, Reese Witherspoon


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Marry Reese Witherspoon
Kill Christina Applegate
Fuck Jennifer Aniston


Hailey Baldwin, Hailey Clauson, Brittney Palmer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JafarMustDie said:


> Marry Reese Witherspoon
> Kill Christina Applegate
> Fuck Jennifer Aniston
> 
> ...


Marry Palmer
Fuck Clauson
Kill Baldwin

Kira Kosarin, Ariel Winter, Ashley Benson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry :benson
Fuck Kira
Kill Ariel

Kaley Cuoco, Melissa Rauch, Mayim Bialik


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Rauch
Fuck Cucco
Kill Bailik

Miranda Cosgrove, Victoria Justice, Jennette McCurdy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Victoria
Fuck Jeanette
Kill Miranda

Asuka, Nikki Cross, Ember Moon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Marry: Ember Moon
Fuck: Asuka
Kill: Nikki Cross

Jennifer Aniston (Rachel)
Courtney Cox (Monica)
Lisa Kudrow (Phoebe)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kill : Lisa
Fuck : Courtney
Marry : Jennifer

Chilli (TLC)
Britney Spears
Mariah Carey


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Marry: Chili
Fuck: Mariah Carey
Kill: Britney

Alyssa Milano (Phoebe)
Holly Marie Combs (Piper)
Shannon Doherty (Pru)


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Fuck: Alexa
> Marry: Alexa
> Kill: Sasha & Becky


this.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Marry: Alyssa
Fuck: Holly
Kill: Shannon

Holly Valance
Kylie Minogue
Nicole Kidman


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DELETE said:


> this.


 I know that's right.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

cgs480 said:


> Fuck Katy Perry
> Marry Lana Del Rey
> Kill Lady Gaga
> 
> *Donald Trump, Caitlyn Jenner, Kim Jong Un*


would there be an option to kill all 3?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Marry Holly Valance
Fuck Kylie Minogue
Kill Nicole Kidman

Olympia Valance








Rachel Burr








Gabrielle Richens


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Marry: Gabrielle
Fuck: Rachel
Kill: Olympia

Sarah Michelle Geller
Isla Fisher
Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Marry: Isla Fisher
Fuck: Sarah Michelle Geller
Kill: Catherine Zeta Jones

Emily Head, Emily Atack, Belinda Stewart-Wilson


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Marry Becky
Fuck Alexa
Kill Sasha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Head
Fuck Stewart-Wilsson
Kill Atack

Dove Cameron, Jennette McCurdy, Debby Ryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry - Dove Cameron
Fuck - Debby Ryan
Kill - Jennette McCurdy

Jennifer Aniston, Courteney Cox, Lisa Kudrow


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Fuck - Jennifer Aniston
Marry - Courtney Cox
Kill - Lisa Kudrow

Paige, AJ Lee, Torrie Wilson


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kill - Courtney Cox
Fuck - Lisa Kudrow...multiple times. 
Marry - Jennifer Aniston

Jessica Henwick



















Hermione Corfield



















Peyton Royce


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Marry: Peyton Royce
Fuck: Jessica Henwick
Kill: Hermione Corfield

Jessica Alba








Lucy Pinder








Tecia Torres


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Marry: Jessica Alba
Fuck: Lucy Pinder
Kill: Tecia Torres

Sable, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

why can't marry and fuck all three and kill the haterz :shrug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> Marry: Jessica Alba
> Fuck: Lucy Pinder
> Kill: Tecia Torres
> 
> Sable, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns


Marry Ambrose
Fuck Sable
Kill Reigns

Michelle Ryan, Katie McGrath, Jenna Coleman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Jenna
Fuck Katie
Kill Michelle

Kairi Sane, Io Shirai, Asuka


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Marry Jenna
> Fuck Katie
> Kill Michelle
> 
> Kairi Sane, Io Shirai, Asuka


Fuck and marry Kairi, kill the other two

The Sandsnakes on Game of Thrones

Obara (Keisha Castle-Hughes), Nymeria (Jessica Henwick), Tyene (Rosabell Laurenti Sellers)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck and marry Tyene (RIP my sweet sand tits :mj2)

Kill the other 2 (oh wait, both are dead, nvm)

I posted this a long time ago, but I will again: Emma, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Peyton
Fuck Emma
Kill Billie

Victoria Justice, Liz Gillies, Ariana Grade


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't have a clue who any of them are but just from looking up their pictures...

Marry: Victoria Justice
Fuck: Liz Gillies
Kill: Ariani Grande

Alyssa Milano (Phoebe) 
Rose McGowan (Paige) 
Shannon Doherty (Pru)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Alyssa
Fuck Rose
Kill Shannon

Beyonce, Nicki Minaj, Rihanna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry Beyonce
Fuck Rihanna
Kill Nicki Minaj

Trish Stratus, Lita, Mickie James


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Lita
Marry Trish
Kill Mickie

Emily Ratajkowski, Barbara Palvin, Nina Agdal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry Emily Ratajkowski
Fuck Nina Agdal
Kill Barbara Palvin

Stephanie McMahon, Dixie Carter, Karen Jarrett


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Steph
Fuck Karen
Kill Dixie


Miranda Cosgrove, Jennette McCurdy, Daniella Monet


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

edit: nvm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Marry Steph
> Fuck Karen
> Kill Dixie
> 
> ...


Marry Miranda (she probably has the most money of the 3)
Fuck Jeanette (cool leaked pics a few years ago)
Kill Daniella (don't know her)

Emilia Clarke, Sophie Turner, Natalie Dormer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Marry Miranda (she probably has the most money of the 3)
> Fuck Jeanette (cool leaked pics a few years ago)
> Kill Daniella *(don't know her)*
> 
> Emilia Clarke, Sophie Turner, Natalie Dormer


She's fine as fuck

Marry: Dormer
Fuck: Turner
Kill: Clarke

Sarah Michelle Geller, Alyson Hannigan, Charisma Carpenter


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

virus21 said:


> She's fine as fuck
> 
> Marry: Dormer
> Fuck: Turner
> ...


Marry: Cordelia
Fuck: Buffy
Kill: Dark Willow

All three Party of Five alumn in their prime

Jennifer Love Hewitt
Lacey Chabert
Neve Campbell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Chabert
Fuck Jennifer
Kill Neve

Kirsten Stewart, Ashley Greene, Nikki Reed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Chabert
Fuck Hewitt
Kill Campbell


Blake Lively, Scarlett Johannson, Hilary Duff


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry - Blake Lively
Fuck - Scarlett Johansson
Kill - Hilary Duff

Halle Berry, Penelope Cruz, Angelina Jolie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Penelope
Fuck Halle
Kill Angelina

Kirsten Stewart, Ashley Greene, Nikki Reed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Greene
Fuck Reed
Kill Stewart

Billie Piper, Karen Gillian, Jenna Coleman


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Kill Gillian
Fuck Piper
Marry Coleman

Aly Michalka, Rachael Taylor, Christina Milian


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Marry Aly - I mean come on!










Fuck Rachel
Kill Milian

Ashley Tisdale, Liz Gillies, Kira Kosarin?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Kosarin
Fuck Gillies
Kill Tisdale 

Taryn Terrell, Gail Kim, Allie


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

Kill Dana Brooke
Fuck Charlotte Flair
Marry Bayley

Kill Katy Perry
Fuck Miranda Lambert
Marry Carrie Underwood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Marry Kosarin
> Fuck Gillies
> Kill Tisdale
> 
> Taryn Terrell, Gail Kim, Allie


Marry Gail Kim
Fuck Taryn Terrell
Kill Allie

Carmella, Natalya, Nia Jax


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Carmella
Fuck Nattie
Kill Nia

Just watched the Defendeers, so: Jessica Henwick, Rosario Dawson, Krysten Ritter


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Marry Jessica
Kill Rosario 
Fuck Krysten Ritter

Donald Trump, your mother, your father


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Marry;Dad (I guess)
Kill;Mom (I guess)
Fuck ;Trump (I guess)
(Sorry to all three)
Alexa Bliss,Carmella,and Maryse


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Marry: Maryse
Fuck:Alexa
Kill:Carmella

Seth Rogen,James Franco, Jonah hill.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

DELETE said:


> Marry: Maryse
> Fuck:Alexa
> Kill:Carmella
> 
> Seth Rogen,James Franco, Jonah hill.


Marry: James
Fuck: Seth
Kill: Jonah

- Jensen Ackles, Tyler Hoechlin and Daniel Gillies


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry - Jensen Ackles
Kiss - Daniel Gillies
Kill - Tyler Hoechlin

Andrew Garfield, Tom Holland, Tobey Maguire


----------

